# redline



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what is the redline for the turbo z31 I cant find an answer anywhere.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

6000RPM. Look on your tach it will have a redline. Also there are a few different numbers for redline depending on what year and NA or Turbo. My turbo redlines at 6000rpm. Though it is best to shift before redline in the Z31; going to redline will actually slow you down. Fuel cut is at 6500 in the Z31 (don't go that high).


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Rock on then- I have an automatic so go figure-


----------

